# ما هي كل ألقاب السيد المسيح له المجد كما جاء في الإنجيل



## Alcrusader (26 مارس 2010)

لقد بحثت على الانترنت وفي المنتدى وفي الإنجيل، وفي كل مرة أجد القاب جديدة أو القاب أخرى لم أكن أعرفها، فأتتني الفكرة أن أفتح هذا الموضوع وأن نضع كلنا القاب السيد المسيح كما أتت في الإنجيل بعهديه القديم والجديد.
أنا وجدد البعض، واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة ولو بلقب واحد.
​


*السيد المسيح له المجد هو:*
*+ المخلص*
*وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ( متى 1 : 21 )

* *.*
*+ عمانوئيل*
*ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذى تفسيره الله معنا ( متى 1 : 23 )*
*.

* *+ يسوع المسيح*
*أنه يسوع المسيح ( متى 16 : 20 )*
*.

* *+ المعلم الوحيد*
*ولاتدعوا معلمين لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح ( متى 23 : 10 )*
*.

* *+ رب السبت*
*اذن ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ( مرقص 2 : 28 )*
*.

* *+ يسوع ابن الله العلى *
*يا يسوع ابن الله العلى ( مرقص 5 : 7 )*
*.

* *+ الابن الحبيب *
*هذا هو ابنى الحبيب له اسمعوا ( مرقص 9 : 7 )*
*.

* *+ الكلمة*
*فى البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله ( يوحنا 1 : 1 )*
*.

*  *+ مخلص العالم*
*هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم ( يوحنا 4 : 42 )*
*
.*
*+ خبز الحياة *
*انا هو خبز الحياة ( يوحنا 6 : 35 )*
*
.*
*+ نور العالم*
*انا هو نور العالم ( يوحنا 8 : 12 )*
*
.*
 *+ الراعى الصالح*
*انا هو الراعى الصالح ( يوحنا 10 : 11 )*
*
.*
 *+ القيامة والحياة*
*انا هو القيامة و الحياة ( يوحنا 11 : 25 )*
*
.*
*+ الطريق و الحق و الحياة *
*انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ( يوحنا 14 : 6 )*
*
.*
*+ الكرمة الحقيقية *
*انا هو الكرمة الحقيقية ( يوحنا 15 : 1 )*
*
.*
*+ القدوس البار*
*ولكن انتم انكرتم القدوس البار ( اعمال 3 : 14 )*
*
.*
*+ رئيس الحياة*
*ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه ( اعمال 3 : 15 )*
*
.*
*+ رب المجد* 
*لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد ( 1 كورنثوس 2 : 8 )*
*.

* *+ صورة الله*
*المسيح الذى هو صورة الله ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 4 )*
*
.*
 *+ القدوس الحق*
*هذا يقول القدوس الحق ( رؤيا 3 : 7 )*
*.

*  *+ كوكب الصبح*
*انا كوكب الصبح المنير ( رؤيا 22 : 16 )
**

+ ابن الإنسان *
يُؤَكِّد علي حقيقة تجسُّده ولاهوته كالإله المتجسِّد، اللَّه الظاهر في الجسد، كلمة اللَّه الذي صار جسدًا (ورد في العهد الجديد حوالي 83 مرَّة *)*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

_*

شكرا للموضوع
 الرائع جدا


الرب يبارككم


​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

